# Best small pet for me.



## Apelegion (May 4, 2010)

Right, i don't want a dog, cat or rat, just so you know.

I am livving alone and i realy want a small pet that will recognise me eventualy and will sit on my shoulder if possible xD 

I was thinking a ferret, are ferrets "loyal", i think thats the right word.

If not, what else could i get?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Degus.

Degu World-Home

They are very sociable, very loving. Like a chinchilla. Or how about a chinchilla? There is a sister site on that one for chinchillas so have a look!

Hope this helps good luck!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

all animals are "loyal" if you treat them right ,i have ferrets and they are on the move all the time very playfull and can bite.why not a bird if you just want it to sit on you ?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

ferrets. a bit smelly but lovely. they're like puppies, very exitable and playful but also love to cuddle up and nap. 
Guineas will also happily sit in your lap for a cuddle but won't sit on your shoulder - rats are the best thing for that really and you've said you don't want any.

Pretty much all small animals will want a companion of their own species as well.


----------



## Apelegion (May 4, 2010)

Are there any pets who can sleep around my flat, obviously still have a cage, but have it open all the time?

I imagine ferrets can do that, as i wouldnt want something that i would keep in a cage no matter how big.

Can ferrets be toilet trained?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Guinea Pig 

Mine sits on my shoulder when I'm on the sofa, I think he thinks he's a parrot lol. He _always_ knows it's me, such cheeky lil things :thumbup:

You'd have to be careful about them running free in your flat though... don't want anything to happen to them.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im not sure there is anything that you could totally trust with free ranging. As the holes in my walls left by the house bunnies can testify too!
Ferrets might be your best bet coz they are very active and puppy like when awake and tend to sleep 18-20hrs a day so can be safely caged without missing out when you arent home.


----------



## Apelegion (May 4, 2010)

Okay so ferret seems like the best pet, so ive got some questions if you dont mind.

Is there any books/online things i can read to best look after a ferret?

Should i buy a baby ferret or a slightly older ferret or a grown ferret?

Do you know how i can find a ferret selling "place" in north west england?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Apelegion said:


> Okay so ferret seems like the best pet, so ive got some questions if you dont mind.
> 
> Is there any books/online things i can read to best look after a ferret?
> 
> ...


I'd go to the rspca first as they'll all be neutered and you're giving unwanted animals a home.
They may have a ferret which can't be bonded with others but if they don't you will have to get a pair as generally they aren't happy on their own.

they will also give you all the basic information and help you with any queries. I'm sure you can find ferret forums and resources through google.


----------

